# Diamond resorts call center keeps calling



## riperoo (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, keep getting calls from the call center, I have it saved in my cell, so it keeps coming up as Diamond and i just hit the ignore button, well last night they left a message, saying they were an outside firm hired by Diamond to spread some new info, well I called back and went through the pitch, they finally said that there were numerous updates and they wanted to send someone to my house to meet with us in person and give us an update. I politely declined and she kept hounding, and asking why I don't want to hear what is going on, so i start laughing and say, because everytime I hear that line some one trys to sell me something and there is nothing I want to buy. She goes on to say, yes some changes have a fee and some cost nothing, don't you want to know what is going on?, I laugh again, and say I will figure it out, and no offense, but "there is no way in hell I am inviting you into my house" she say "oh" and then silence,:hysterical:  she says I will note that on your file, have a good day. Obviously this is a sales call, I found it a little aggresive, anyone else get these calls lately? I never really had a problem with the resort sales pitch when you are staying there, but there is no way on Gods green earth, that I am going to sit in my own living room and be lied to. They must be really desperate.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 15, 2010)

Every few months they call me as well.  I programed the number as 'Diamond' after they once left a message stating they were calling to inform me of changes at my resort.  They called every night for almost two weeks and I too ignored them.  They finally quit.  I heard here of their tactics.  I have two prime summer weeks so I guess they'd love to obtain them in exchange for their trust club and a ton of money on my side.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Outfield Marketing - Beware! They are aggressive and spin tall tales or worse*



riperoo said:


> OK, keep getting calls from the call center, I have it saved in my cell, so it keeps coming up as Diamond and i just hit the ignore button, well last night they left a message, saying they were an outside firm hired by Diamond to spread some new info, well I called back and went through the pitch, they finally said that there were numerous updates and they wanted to send someone to my house to meet with us in person and give us an update. I politely declined and she kept hounding, and asking why I don't want to hear what is going on, so i start laughing and say, because everytime I hear that line some one trys to sell me something and there is nothing I want to buy. She goes on to say, yes some changes have a fee and some cost nothing, don't you want to know what is going on?, I laugh again, and say I will figure it out, and no offense, but "there is no way in hell I am inviting you into my house" she say "oh" and then silence,:hysterical:  she says I will note that on your file, have a good day. Obviously this is a sales call, I found it a little aggresive, anyone else get these calls lately? I never really had a problem with the resort sales pitch when you are staying there, but there is no way on Gods green earth, that I am going to sit in my own living room and be lied to. They must be really desperate.



You are VERY wise to turn it down. This is Outfield Marketing - a group that plays very loose with the truth and seems to have their own "facts" (at best misrepresentations and at worst outright lies) regarding your current ownership and how buying into the points program they just happen to offer will make your life great again. 

Stay as far away from them as you can.  Far away.  And continue to warn others.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 15, 2010)

*I Would Not Buy Anything From DRI, So Why Should I Consider Buying From OutField ?*




timeos2 said:


> This is Outfield Marketing - a group that plays very loose with the truth and seems to have their own "facts" (at best misrepresentations and at worst outright lies) regarding your current ownership and how buying into the points program they just happen to offer will make your life great again.
> 
> Stay as far away from them as you can.  Far away.  And continue to warn others.


How did OutField get connected with DRI ?

Did DRI hire OutField ? 

Or are the OutField people simply free-lancing ? 

Aren't the DRI suits concerned that OutField's shenanigans will damage the brand ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fig (Mar 18, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> How did OutField get connected with DRI ?
> 
> Did DRI hire OutField ?
> 
> ...



Read thru the Southcape and Sandcastle posts in the Eastern section...do a search on Outfield. There is a ton of money to be made by these points conversion schemes....at the expense of the owners. If it is like other resorts, owners slowly loose control, fees escalate and those who did the converting make lots of money and move onto their next victims.  If Outfield Marketing is indeed in the middle of this, apathy is your worst enemy, get the word out by any means possible on points conversions.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 3, 2010)

I too received a few calls, probably from the same marketing company.  The calls kept coming until I finally called them back.  I figured I might find a thread on this here at TUG.

We bought an EOY Sedona Summit 2 BR lockoff resale for $500 (on eBay) a year or two ago.  Overall I'm happy with this purchase - my initial investment was small and the lockoff gives us 2 weeks of timeshare use EOY (or 1 week yearly).  We love Sedona and enjoy the Summit.  We did attend a Diamond presentation when we visited Sedona last September.  I kept my notes - the gist was that if we gave them our EOY 2BR (worth 5000 points) and paid them about $5500 (to join The Club and buy another 2000 points), we'd be Club members and have 7000 annual points to use.

We declined because:
1. our initial small $500 resale investment would suddenly have cost us $5500 more
2. Club dues would have increased our annual maintenance fee by about $650 per year (forever)
3. I wasn't excited about giving up our deeded ownership
4. I was concerned that 7000 annual Diamond points might not be quite enough to get us the trades we might want

When I got the recent marketing phone call, the woman on the other end told me that "Diamond has recently made significant changes to their program for owners" such as me.  They told me that Diamond has realized that owners of deeded weeks often don't wish to give up the deed, so that would no longer be necessary.  Hmm...  I'm not sure if I should believe this or not.

I told them no - they're not going to come out to my house.  But if anyone does go for this and listens to a sales pitch, I'd be curious to know if that really is true and if the weak economy has forced Diamond to soften or sweeten their offer for owners of deeded weeks who are not currently Club members.  I suppose it's conceivable that the deal might have improved compared to last fall.   Overall, though, I'm still skeptical.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 3, 2010)

I get regular calls from DRI, Marriott and HGVC. It's been that way since we purchased in 1998. I just consider it business as usual and, when I'm not interested, I tell them thanks but no thanks.


----------



## robertr55 (Apr 4, 2010)

We get occasional calls from our "suppliers" (Hyatt, Hilton, WorldMark), but I have to put DRI in a class all their own - last year we got at least 1, and sometimes 2 calls every day (duly recorded by our caller ID phone) for several weeks - they never left a message, and often when I picked up I'd get a dial tone - they'd already hung up after 2-3 rings. I finally answered and they wanted the same thing (to send someone to our house to "explain all of the new stuff"). I got them to understand after at least 4 "no thank you's" that I wasn't interested, and they left us alone for a few weeks. 

The calls started again after the new year...we just ignored them, but they lasted 2-3 weeks before they gave up, and we've now gotten one of the Panasonic DECT phones (model KXTG9331) on eBay that allows us to program in the Diamond Resort number, and as soon as they call and the phone recognizes their caller ID, they get blocked (our phone stops ringing and they just hear silence )


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 10, 2010)

robertr55 said:


> We get occasional calls from our "suppliers" (Hyatt, Hilton, WorldMark), but I have to put DRI in a class all their own - last year we got at least 1, and sometimes 2 calls every day (duly recorded by our caller ID phone) for several weeks - they never left a message, and often when I picked up I'd get a dial tone - they'd already hung up after 2-3 rings. I finally answered and they wanted the same thing (to send someone to our house to "explain all of the new stuff"). I got them to understand after at least 4 "no thank you's" that I wasn't interested, and they left us alone for a few weeks.
> 
> The calls started again after the new year...we just ignored them, but they lasted 2-3 weeks before they gave up, and we've now gotten one of the Panasonic DECT phones (model KXTG9331) on eBay that allows us to program in the Diamond Resort number, and as soon as they call and the phone recognizes their caller ID, they get blocked (our phone stops ringing and they just hear silence )



Thanks--I'm going to get one of those phones-will one do or do you need one for each extension?????

Sterling


----------



## robertr55 (May 14, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Thanks--I'm going to get one of those phones-will one do or do you need one for each extension?????
> 
> Sterling



You just need the one phone (base), and I think you can have up to 6 extension (remote) phones (we only have 4). Also - they have some new models out there now (bought one for my wife's parents at Sam's Club for a good price)...just look for the call blocking feature (which I've only seen on the Panasonics...I'd like to think other makers would add this feature, but I haven't seen it yet)


----------

